# ayuda con un brazo o una grua



## sick696 (Ago 22, 2009)

miren lo que pasa es que tengo que hacer un prototipo para la escuela y estoy pensado en hacer algun tipo de grua o brazo mecanico que pudiera llevar sensores o algo asi.
si alguien me puede ayudar o mandar algun diagrama les agradeceria mucho


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 23, 2009)

no te parece un poco al aire todas tus ideas.

en resumen lo que buscas se llama:

Brazo robot.

consta de al menos 4 o 5 motores paso a paso, muchos engranajes, encoders opticos de al menos 7 bits, una logica digital avanzada más interface y PC con software.

te aviso que no es nada sencillo hacer uno de esos....y menos hacerlo andar como uno quiere en el espacio X,Y,Z.

saludos.


----------

